# trike from three bikes



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

If only one side is pedalled, then I would recommend eliminating the half of the green axle that goes to the motor side, it will save a little weight. The bottom bracket/crankshaft bearings that are supporting that end can either be moved to the center of the bike to support the remaining axle length, or can be eliminated entirely, saving more weight, unless you are using them for a jackshaft for the motor power transfer. 

If you don't move them over to the center, then you can use a different bearing and support that is probably a bit lighter, to handle the axle's remaining length, made from the headstock and steerer tube off the bike front end you don't end up using.

I do think it's a good idea to leave both rear wheels shiftable, though you probably only need the rear shifter/derailer on the motor side, unless you have a lot of hills. (I've found that I never use the front shifter for the motor; only when the motor system has problems or I am too low on battery and must pedal as sole power input source).
________
Ecigarettes


----------



## mxmtech (Apr 21, 2009)

How is this? It will take a fourth bike but I've got lots. Then I'll be able to use some salvaged iron pipe instead of a solid steel axle. What is a jackshaft and how could it be useful?


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

mxmtech said:


> How is this? It will take a fourth bike but I've got lots. Then I'll be able to use some salvaged iron pipe instead of a solid steel axle. What is a jackshaft and how could it be useful?


 sorroy for asking suck a duma questione but what sort of wleder do you need to do this? what other tools thinkeing of makeing one after I am finshed with my ebike porject (parts aer still in the mail) oh, and how much would it cost to make?

best regereds,
jacob r


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

ev_nred said:


> sorroy for asking suck a duma questione but what sort of wleder do you need to do this?


The welder can be any kind of welder that you can adjust the current down for thin-wall tubing. I use a cheap Harbor Freight welder from a $99 sale a couple of years ago, which uses flux-core welding wire, and up to 90A, but on bike tubing I have to use it on the low setting (probably half that). Even so, I get burn throughs sometimes, but I'm no expert welder. 

It is much easier to use a brazing setup, which is less likely to destroy the tubing or other components, even for a beginner at it. 

Either way you do it, do a lot of practice work before you braze or weld something you're going to ride. I did a lot of crappy practice welding that would've broken on the road before I ever did it on a bike. The first trailer I built was also the first thing I welded up for actual use, and it is barely serviceable, and I am surprised it never disintegrated. 

If I had not needed to be able to weld steel for other things, too, I would have started with a brazing setup.
________
HornySolenn live


----------



## mxmtech (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a wire feed welder that I paid $250 for (probably overpaid) and the oxyacetylene set that I paid $350 for. I don't know how to operate either properly so it's all an adventure.
Things don't have to be welded together, they can be bolted if you have a drill and are clever.
I intend to pay exactly $0 for the trike setup but I'll need to buy a controller and a throttle eventually.
(things that I already have don't count)


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

mxmtech said:


> How is this? It will take a fourth bike but I've got lots. Then I'll be able to use some salvaged iron pipe instead of a solid steel axle. What is a jackshaft and how could it be useful?


You don't need a fourth bike if you use the steering tube and headstock/bearings instead of the pedal/crankshaft bearings and bottom bracket. 

You also don't need iron pipe; you can use some of the toptube or downtube from the same bike as the steering tube/headstock; it will be lighter and in a short length should have enough torsional strength to be used this way. 

A jackshaft is simply a shaft used to pass power from one part of the drivetrain to another, usually from one side of something to the other side. For example on my bike the rear bottom bracket which receives power from both pedals and motor on the left side and then passes that power across to the right side into the regular shiftable bike drivetrain is a jackshaft.
________
Zoloft Problems


----------



## mxmtech (Apr 21, 2009)

> You don't need a fourth bike if you use the steering tube and headstock/bearings instead of the pedal/crankshaft bearings and bottom bracket.


If I use the fourth bike I get the gear with it, should save a lot of work.



> A jackshaft is simply a shaft used to pass power from one part of the drivetrain to another,


So the axle I've drawn in green is a jackshaft


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

Amberwolf said:


> The welder can be any kind of welder that you can adjust the current down for thin-wall tubing. I use a cheap Harbor Freight welder from a $99 sale a couple of years ago, which uses flux-core welding wire, and up to 90A, but on bike tubing I have to use it on the low setting (probably half that). Even so, I get burn throughs sometimes, but I'm no expert welder.
> 
> It is much easier to use a brazing setup, which is less likely to destroy the tubing or other components, even for a beginner at it.
> 
> ...


thanks I will try finding a welder for $100-$120 bucks but it may take some time (and my next months allwonce) thabk you!


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

mxmtech said:


> I have a wire feed welder that I paid $250 for (probably overpaid) and the oxyacetylene set that I paid $350 for. I don't know how to operate either properly so it's all an adventure.
> Things don't have to be welded together, they can be bolted if you have a drill and are clever.
> I intend to pay exactly $0 for the trike setup but I'll need to buy a controller and a throttle eventually.
> (things that I already have don't count)


 I am not celver enougth and besides wileding will be a good skill to leren for me. and since I dont have eoungth bikes I will use some metal tubeing.
thank you! for all the help you and ammber wolf have givein me! you both besreve a metal!


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

is this a good welder?
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/6/Tools/WeldingSoldering/Welders/PRD~0588107P/Mastercraft%2BArc%2BStick%2BWelder.jsp
thanks in advance


----------

